
Dedicated followers of fashion - benbreen
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/dedicated-followers-of-fashion/
======
benbreen
By the way, anyone looking for more pictures of Schwarz's _Klaidungsbüchlein_
(Book of Clothes) will find a bunch here:
[http://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/07/renaissance-
merchants...](http://resobscura.blogspot.com/2011/07/renaissance-merchants-
life-in-clothing.html)

